# Remembrance Day 2011: Newcastle upon Tyne



## Granville Thompson (Jul 20, 2011)

The Newcastle upon Tyne Trinity House will be holding its annual Remembrance Day commemoration at 1230 on Friday 11th November 2011.

The services always have a particular theme of a Tyneside individual or ship lost in conflict, or focus on a local company. This year, the service will remember the ships and personnel of Common Brothers Ltd and especially the crews of the ships Laristan, Hindustan and Kurdistan from WW1 and Holystone, Waziristan and Goolistan from WW2. 

The House are keen to make contact with local ex-employees, any representaive organisation (official or otherwise), families and descendants and to perhaps secure a house flag for the service. 

Any assistance gratefully received.

Please contact [email protected]


----------



## ccurtis1 (Aug 16, 2007)

Anyone able to access that site?


----------



## Pat Thompson (Jan 25, 2006)

Greetings,

That is an email address try www.trinityhousenewcastle.org.uk


----------



## Granville Thompson (Jul 20, 2011)

*Communication issue*



ccurtis1 said:


> Anyone able to access that site?


Just to confirm.... 

As Pat Thompson correctly states, www.trinityhousenewcastle.org.uk
is the website address (click here) and [email protected] (click here) is an e-mail address. We also had a telephone call saying there was some difficulty in accessing the e-mail address, but can confirm that we are receiving messages from viewers of this site and that we have subsequently sent a test message via the website and found all in working order. Please try again...


----------



## shaun watson (Mar 18, 2009)

sorry i missed this event as i would like to of contacted crew who served with common brothers my father was dennis watson rgds
shaun watson


----------



## borderreiver (Oct 11, 2008)

E mailed but no reply


----------

